# Hello out there.



## www.2wayradiodirect.com (Mar 7, 2011)

My name is Bob and I am new to the hauntforum.

My company participated in last years Hauntcon in Florida, and this year it will be my turn to attend. So I would like to ask you some questions so I can better understand what you do, why you do it and how you do it.

So if you are interested in sharing I am willing to listen.

Thank you


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 2-Way. Nice to have you. There are lot's of talented people here. I am a small time home haunter on Halloween using static and animated props to set a scene. I do not use actors. Good luck with your haunt!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 2WRD, what are you interested in knowing about?


----------



## www.2wayradiodirect.com (Mar 7, 2011)

I quess some of the basics are:

Size of Haunt? (either guest count or physical size)
How long do you run your haunts?
When do you begin preparations?
How many people do you have working your haunts? are they compensated or just do it for the love of it?
What is your annual budget?
Do you make your own props or do you buy/swap from others?

I think this is a good start. Thanks mad jack.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bob!

Some of the answers to your questions are scattered across the sub forums here. I found a few links for you.

When do you start to put up your Halloween decorations/props? 

2010 TOT Count 

Labor & Actors - Pay or Volunteer 

Whats your haunt's budget? 

How Much Money You Spend on Halloween Items


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Bob!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## www.2wayradiodirect.com (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for all the Hellos and Welcomes. I am amazed on how much useful information is here. Looking forward to this years haunt season.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome ....I do a home haunt I have no actors ....I build my own prop's but have a few boughten ones ...some are animated and some are static ...I do it because I love being creative and love horror ...each year I spend what I need to to build what I decide to make some yrs 100 buck's some years 500 bucks ...I build all yr long ......the best part is the people who appreciate what I do and all the great peeps I get to meet it makes the time and money all worth it


----------



## www.2wayradiodirect.com (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you do any trading of props with those fellow haunters that you meet here on this forum.


----------

